
Excelize: Golang library for reading and writing XLSX files - kawera
https://github.com/Luxurioust/excelize
======
ramenmeal
The example code (both examples actually) should return after printing the
error. Sorry, had to be that guy.

------
justinlardinois
Was this posted by the author?

~~~
kawera
No. I've used this yesterday and it was very useful for what I was doing.
Thought it would be of interest to others.

